# Need info on Pin Router



## Heartywood (Oct 12, 2009)

I saw an article about an old Pin Router. I was intrigued. anyone know more about this tool and possible uses?:help:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS daisy pin router

========



Heartywood said:


> I saw an article about an old Pin Router. I was intrigued. anyone know more about this tool and possible uses?:help:


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

I have used the Rockwell overarm/undertable pin router from the '60's and '70's. I have also used a drill press as a pin router for plastic. I am currently restoring a 1920's RL Carter pin router. It was also produced and a Carter-Stanley. I considered building an undertable model with a pin from above before buying the RL Carter. They are great for duplicating.

Dan Coleman


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

see below
========


Clouseau said:


> I have used the Rockwell overarm/undertable pin router from the '60's and '70's. I have also used a drill press as a pin router for plastic. I am currently restoring a 1920's RL Carter pin router. It was also produced and a Carter-Stanley. I considered building an undertable model with a pin from above before buying the RL Carter. They are great for duplicating.
> 
> Dan Coleman


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Ted,

Here's a couple more web pages with information on pin routing and one pin routing company's instructions, which contain "how to use" information.

Overarm Pin Router - Popular Mechanics

Veritas® Pin Router Arm - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I couldn't get the Popular Mechanics one to move beyond the first page. Was it just me?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

It worked fine for me Peter.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Worked fine on this end 

=



istracpsboss said:


> I couldn't get the Popular Mechanics one to move beyond the first page. Was it just me?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. It worked for me this time,although I had trouble with some pages. Previously it wouldn't move at all.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

Dewalt made an attachment for the RAS that held a router motor. It clamped on the ring that held the blade guard. I had one and never used it. I sold it to a gentleman last fall.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Clouseau

A member has one I will need to rack my brain and find the post with pictures..

=====



Clouseau said:


> Dewalt made an attachment for the RAS that held a router motor. It clamped on the ring that held the blade guard. I had one and never used it. I sold it to a gentleman last fall.


----------

